# Pic requests being taken



## pbfoot (Jan 23, 2011)

I;m heading up to the canadian Warbird Heritage and if any of you modellers want detail pics don't hesitate to ask. They have a Lanc, Lysander, Firefly a Blenheim being assembled , a Canso (Catalina to the Americans)Sea Fury Etc
CANADIAN WARPLANE HERITAGE


----------



## TimEwers (Jan 23, 2011)

Well I would like pictures of the tiger moth and the pt27, mainly clear shots of how they are wired up if that would be all right.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 23, 2011)

Have fun Neil and keep warm. You guys have our wonderful western weather now. If by chance the CF-5 is inside, some wheel well shots would be great but don't venture outside!


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 24, 2011)

didn't take any pics as I dropprd and broke camera on entering museum sorry guys


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 24, 2011)

That sucks! Hope it's not going to cost you big coin.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 24, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> That sucks! Hope it's not going to cost you big coin.



$113,85 plus tax and UPS which is the only way they want it, just not my year so far


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2011)

pbfoot said:


> didn't take any pics as I dropprd and broke camera on entering museum sorry guys



Aw...bugger.....


----------



## javlin (Jan 26, 2011)

That sucks!! I hope it comes back right PB.


----------



## Bernhart (Mar 4, 2011)

ipms hamilton has a show there this weekend, neat having the museum as a venue for this , you can tour the airplanes while waiting for judging


----------

